# My new horse... Roscoe!



## Dawn854 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice!  He looks athletic, though his forearms are a tad bit too short above the knee. He may have a hard time folding them up to jump nicely.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

holy withers! does he come with an already fit saddle?


----------



## countfalcon (Jun 23, 2013)

No, tinyliny, but I think we might be getting a saddle fitter out to fit him if our other saddle doesn't fit.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Well, he looks like he has good bone and heart depth and a relatively short back. he looks sturdy, like he'll stand up to the stresses of eventing.


----------



## RememberPearl (Jul 21, 2013)

tinyliny said:


> holy withers!


 
I second this, however he is an other wise nice looking horse.


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

He seems like a lovely kind boy - I really like him, and I am looking forward to seeing your updates on him - he is going to look great with time. 
Have you been able to find out what his reg name was?


----------



## countfalcon (Jun 23, 2013)

Yes, HalleysComet, his registered name is 'Rolling Heights'. He had about 6 starts as a racehorse but was too lazy, so his previous owners were competing in showjumping and hacking with him. I can't wait to start work with him!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

If you want to come back and post again with better photos, then I will be more than happy to type up a critique for you.


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

Hope you don't mind, but I looked up for racing pictures of him (none were under his name, but under the winner's names and dates of the race). 

Below are the links to pictures I found of him (Chestnut with Yellow/Pink/Purple silks)

They are not great photos, and in most you can barely see him, but I thought you'd like them nonetheless. :wink: Here are the links to the pictures (These are samples - you can purchase them I believe, if you contact them)

O'Reilly's Gold at Sunshine Coast on Feb 06, 2011 :: No. 184019

Canadian Counter at Ipswich on Apr 15, 2011 :: No. 208599

Canadian Counter at Ipswich on Apr 15, 2011 :: No. 208609

Canadian Counter at Ipswich on Apr 15, 2011 :: No. 208610

Canadian Counter at Ipswich on Apr 15, 2011 :: No. 208612

I also found records of commentary of his races, so I'll give you the link - you have to write his name in the 'Runners Name' box, then let it load - if you click the volume icon it will play the recording of each race he was racing in which they have on their system .

Link: SkyFORM Results Archive Search Engine (RASE)


----------

